# Centennial or Victoria.



## koshari (4/5/18)

which one of these available hops is a closer substitute to galaxy for late/dry hopping?


----------



## bigmunchez (4/5/18)

When you say 'Victoria', do you mean Vic Secret? If so, Vic Secret is fairly close to galaxy. Perhaps a bit more subtle, so you might consider using a bit more.


----------



## MHB (4/5/18)

Why not use Galaxy rather than a substitute? Sure Vick would be closer but not really a patch on Galaxy for that tropical fruit salad character that Galaxy throws.
Plenty of it around.
A certain knicker maker had a whinge, so it's officially called Victoria now, loved the old name but...
Mark


----------



## koshari (4/5/18)

MHB said:


> Why not use Galaxy rather than a substitute? Sure Vick would be closer but not really a patch on Galaxy for that tropical fruit salad character that Galaxy throws.
> Plenty of it around.
> A certain knicker maker had a whinge, so it's officially called Victoria now, loved the old name but...
> Mark


i do use galaxy however iam looking at growing another range of hops to compliment my cascade and fuggles.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (4/5/18)

Victoria (not Vic. Secret) is a sister to Galaxy, but attributes are different. I'll have crowns and rhizomes available over winter, and will post once dug up.

There is Centennial around, but rare as hens teeth at the moment. I should have plenty of rhizomes in a few years time. 

I'd say Victoria is a closer substitute, but don't expect it to be similar.


----------



## Droopy Brew (4/5/18)

MHB said:


> Why not use Galaxy rather than a substitute? Sure Vick would be closer but not really a patch on Galaxy for that tropical fruit salad character that Galaxy throws.
> Plenty of it around.
> A certain knicker maker had a whinge, so it's officially called Victoria now, loved the old name but...
> Mark


I don't usually question you but I suspect you may be wrong here re the names?
I was pretty certain Victoria and Vic Secret are 2 distinct hop varieties.


----------



## MHB (4/5/18)

Ok, I just had a chat to the guys at HPA who own the brands/trademarks. I was wrong they are two different varieties.
Apparently the hop called Victoria (often abbreviated to Vic) hasn't seen commercial planting for over 8 years and no one is producing any commercially.
Vic Secret (and that's not a contraction it is Vic Secret not Victoria's Secret...) is a new variety first grown around 2010 and available since 2013.
Odds are that if someone is selling hop commercially and calling it Vic it will be Vic Secret. if its a home brewer selling or supplying from a small garden then it may be Victoria - unfortunately I have no way of telling.

Learn me to listen to brewers gossip, fun while getting pissed, but remember to check my facts!
Mark


----------



## Coodgee (4/5/18)

started at 11? 

Posted Today at 11:15 AM


----------



## drsmurto (4/5/18)

MHB said:


> Why not use Galaxy rather than a substitute? Sure Vick would be closer but not really a patch on Galaxy for that tropical fruit salad character that Galaxy throws.
> Plenty of it around.
> A certain knicker maker had a whinge, so it's officially called Victoria now, loved the old name but...
> Mark





MHB said:


> Ok, I just had a chat to the guys at HPA who own the brands/trademarks. I was wrong they are two different varieties.
> Apparently the hop called Victoria (often abbreviated to Vic) hasn't seen commercial planting for over 8 years and no one is producing any commercially.
> Vic Secret (and that's not a contraction it is Vic Secret not Victoria's Secret...) is a new variety first grown around 2010 and available since 2013.
> Odds are that if someone is selling hop commercially and calling it Vic it will be Vic Secret. if its a home brewer selling or supplying from a small garden then it may be Victoria - unfortunately I have no way of telling.
> ...


Fairly confident the Victoria rhizomes I am selling are the original Victoria. I first planted them 2009/10 and others had been growing before me. As far as I am aware, no one is buying and selling Vic Secret rhizomes. Confusing though. 

That said if you want loquat/apricot in your beer then Victoria is your hop.


----------



## koshari (4/5/18)

iam also confident that if BB is growing them they will go ok here as iam just down the road in west gippsland, my fuggles struggled last season whilst the cascade thrived.


----------



## pist (5/5/18)

About the only hop you could potentially sub in place of galaxy is melba. Its basically ellerslies answer to galaxy. Do not use it to bitter with though unless you like black pepper in your beer


----------

